# modelar motor con matlab



## gabrielz1 (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, quisiera que me ayuden en una duda que tengo, saben si el matlab/simulink en cualquier version puede simular un motor paso a paso y si es asi en donde puedo conseguir información o como se hace ello, gracias de antemano


----------



## ZOH (Feb 4, 2007)

No conozco versiones de matalab en que se pueda hacer es más no se pueden simular motores monofásicos de CA. Lo mejor es usar otro simulador como Proteus o circuit maker, además de que permiten la simulacion de forma gráfica. de todas maneras piedes buscar en la página de matlab central exchange haber si depronto alguien construyo el modelo aunque este modelo es muy complicado matemáticamente.
Cualquier cosa en que pueda colaborar con gusto.


----------



## RIOTIMUS (Mar 31, 2009)

En todas las versiones de matlab es posible modelarlos

Es posible modelar motores si conoces los parametros que describen el comportamiento y puedes simular la funcion de transferencia en frecuencia o tiempo eso lo eliges vos

Inlcuso en mathworks existe un mdl elaborado por un estudiante irani creo el cual modela el motor y su comportamiento


----------

